# Three Leaves???



## TURKEYNECK

This is my first post...Nice site guys...

So I have One plant outside and its only about 10 inches tall..the seed came from some really good funk and it was the only one out of an "onion"...The thing is..it only has three leaves per stem...theyre nice and wide leaves but is this a bad sign?...I pray to god that it'll be a female.. She's tucked away amongst my tomatos!! Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## Biffdoggie

Do you mean three "leaflets" or "fingers" per leaf or only three leaves per branch? I'm a little confused. If you are speaking of the leaflets then only having three is no big deal, I get them usually only on the bottom parts of my plants.


----------



## GanjaGuru

"the only one out of an "onion"..."
???


----------



## Biffdoggie

The only seed out of an Oz.


----------



## davidfla

It gets more leaves the older the plant gets...at the beginning ull get maybye 4 then itll get more as it goes on...idk how good itll be tho cuz its outside which i hear is usually flame or just b...but yea gl and lookin foward to seeing some pics.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

Here She is...she's only about a month old....I hope it's a "she".


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH

quote [ She's tucked away amongst my tomatos!! 

Is she getting enough light.  Make sure that the tomatos is not shielding her from the light.  She is pretty small for a month.


----------



## Biffdoggie

The leaves look fine, nothing outof hte ordinary.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

cool..She's been getting a good bit of light but I'll spread them a bit to make sure. do the width of the leaves give any clue as to what strain it may be?
also...is it big enough to fertalize? if so how much and how often?


----------



## Biffdoggie

Generally indicas will have a wider leaf than sativas, other than that it can vary from strain to strain.
You can definitely start some feeding, as far as what and how much I'll the the soil guys answer that one.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

okay from My understanding indica is easier to grow..and is generally more potent..correct me if I'am wrong. When will I know If it's male or femal???? the anticipation is killing me...sorry..I'am impatient!


----------



## Biffdoggie

Indica will tend to be a heavier yeilder with better grooming and density, sativas can be  a little more on the spindly side but some are still great yielders. Typically indica will be more of a down, physical type of buzz and sativa will be a higher, head type buzz.
You may see some per-flowers at 6 weeks or later, you will know for sure once you switch them to 12/12.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

okay I found this pic online and this pland has three leaves that appear to be the same width as mine..it doesnt appear to be much bigger so why is it so much more bushy? should I top it once or twice to get this effect?

Thanks so much for you guys answering all of my questions...Im tryin'!!!

http://www.cannabisculture.com/uploads/8-259638-plant1.JPG


----------



## Kindbud

Yeah dude I would top it once or twice 
so that it stays nice and bushy and blends 
in with your tomatoe plants better!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

> You may see some per-flowers at 6 weeks or later, you will know for sure once you switch them to 12/12.


It's outside.. The hours of daylight arent really up to me.....


----------



## Insane

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> It's outside.. The hours of daylight arent really up to me.....


 
In that case you just gotta be patient, feed it when it needs it, and let mother nature do her thing! Good luck and keep us posted! 

PS Good rule of thumb when watering is to poke your finger down into the soil an inch or two, when this is dry, I mean DRY, then you water it. Mj prefers to be a bit drier than a bit wetter, but your plant is lookin good so far so keep it up!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

awesome...Ive been keepin' it pretty wet cause its so hot in the south!!! thanks for the tip.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I bought some peters all purpose plant food and put one tbl spoon (as directed) in a gallon of water and poured a little bit in the soil at the base..God I hope I didnt just burn it up!!!! how often should I feed it?
also..I took "kindbuds" advice and clipped the new growth at the top ..so hopefully she'll bush out and grow more quickly. 

Keep in mind that this is my first grow fellas..any help is much appreciated!

EDIT:: I read MUTTs post on the feminization of seeds..Is there ANYTHING I can do to increase the chances of my plant becoming female\??????

PLEASE SAY YES !!!!!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK

I'll keep you posted with pics if all goes well....


----------



## butch

:holysheep: Whats up people.I recently sprouted a dank little seedling and it sprouted 3 water leafev and 3 blades instead of 2.....any comments on that???????????????????????anyone?


----------

